# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  el empalme

## pozi2008

Estoy practicando el empalme clasico, empeze viendo videos de youtube asi que llevo unos dias en ello. al principio me ponia la moneda en el sitio con la otra mano, ahora me la pongo en los dedos y la subo (wow jeje). ahora bien revisando articulos por internet me entra la duda ¿hay que empalmar desde superficies planas sin "trampa"?. solo es curiosidad, ya que no veo forma logica de ocultar eso sin mover los dedos. no busco tecnicas, ni que me desvelen nada, simplemente un si o no me vale y con el tiempo ya vendra todo.

----------


## julioso

lo siento no entendi la pregunta.. pero si la pregunta es lo que entiendo... no

----------


## pozi2008

la pregunta mas directamente es que si se tiene que poder empalmar una moneda que esta plana en una mesa por ejemplo.

----------


## julioso

a ver jeje perdona mi falta de comprencion osea que si se puede empalmar una moneda en una mesa con la mano plana como una tabla?
pos si esa es la pregunta no creo que sea desvelar ninguna técnica jeje creo que no, vamos nunca he visto a nadie.
amenos que se use un anillo pk con monedas.......
si es importante poder mover la mano de una forma natural, muy natural que no lleves nada.
ami al empezar en monedas (en lo demas tmbn) pero en monedas es importante es creertelo lo que pasa creetelo si tu te lo crees tu te sorprendes y es alucinante.

----------


## Apex

No, no hace falta... aun que creo que david roth si que lo hace. Un saludo!



Edición de Máyico: no favorecemos en este foro la piratería.

----------


## pozi2008

Editado por Mayico.

----------


## mayico

Señores... No perdamos el norte.

ESTÁ PROHIBIDO desvelar secretos y pedir que los desvelen, igual que poner enlaces que lo desvelen.

No me digais que no lo sabiais ya que de ser así, lo haceis mal, porque lo primero es leer las normas del foro.

----------


## pozi2008

perdon, pero al ser un video que esta publico y con buscar en google simplemente sale pense que no seria un problema.

----------


## eidanyoson

Sólo un apunte. Ua cosa es una mesa y otra un tapete. 

 Otro apunte, hay tapetes y tapetes. No todos son iguales de mullidos.

 Otro más. No todos podemos ser Roth.

 Espero que quede claro. Un saludo  :Smile1:

----------


## Inherent

Apunte sobre el apunte, para complementar! :-) Roth es casi inalcanzable, pero siempre anima a usar el método más simple y natural en su material didáctico. Si no recuerdo mal, en el chink a chink comenta precisamente que da por imposible que se pueda hacer lo que se plantea en este hilo.

----------


## julioso

yo desde mi enorme inexperiencia en monedas y mi gran ignorancia en la magia os digo: nunca he visto a roth (he oido hablar de el mucho) pero es mejor ese individuo que Gea?
Gea es  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:

----------


## mayico

Julioso, juzgalo tu mismo viendo videos de el. Cierto que para gustos... Pero bueno.

A esto nos referimos muchos cuando te pedimos que antes de hacer cualquier juego... Estudies un mínimo de algo sobre magia.

----------


## julioso

como que un minimo de algo sobre amgia? no entendi eso.
como bien aclare(si la cosa va por ahi) no tengo ni idea de numismagia por lo que tengo visto poco, veo videos suyos pues un dia me enseñaron uno me gusto y desde entonces por diversion los veo.

----------


## mayico

A ver no nos liemos.
Yo he contestado sabiendo que dices que no sabes nada de numismagia, a tu anterior comentario en el que dices que no sabes nada de este mago, y que solo has oido hablar de él.
Luego te retractas diciendo que solo has visto videos suyos, personalmente ando perdido contigo, y creeme si te digo que estoy en estos últimos días, intentando comprenderte para poder ayudarte en lo que necesitas, pero no sé como hacerlo.

Cuando digo estudiar un mínimo, me refiero a cosas que ya te han/hemos dicho en este y otros posst.
Que estudies, veas, leas, investigues en la magia anyes de preguntar cosas, y si hay dudas las preguntas.
Decian que luego nos quejamos de la poca participación, y es cierto, pero en estos dias, has pasado casi por todas las ramas de la magia, y no es malo pasar por todo, pero ordenadamente, si estas estudiando uno o dos juegos, dedicate a ellos. Un tiempo, mas de dos o tres semanas, mínimo, te lo agradecerás.

No se si me explico, y repito lo digo para ayudarte pero ya no se que mas decirte.

----------


## julioso

pues o yo em expreso mal o tu em entiendes mal,puesto que no me gusta ni ponerme borde ni enfadarme dire que me expreso yo mal.
(veo videos suyos pues un dia me enseñaron uno me gusto y desde entonces por diversion los veo)eso que digo lo digo sobre ghea, creo dar a entender que si no se nada de uno no se nada de uno ni ahora ni en 30minutos.
enserio si preferis que actue como usuario pasivo me dedico solo a leer,como bien hice estos ultimos meses(ya que lo de miembro neuvo miembro.... me da igual) pero solo intentaba que em ayudaseis y ayudar yo en lo que pueda.
un saludo y no quiero ni ofender ni ser ofendido

----------


## Apex

Hombre, cualquiera puede ser Roth, el problema es estar dispuesto a "sacrificar" los cientos de horas que se ha pasado manipulando xD.
Un saludo!

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> pues o yo em expreso mal o tu em entiendes mal


no es por ofender, pero la frase habla por si sola. Se te entedería mucho mejor si escribieses bien.

----------


## Inherent

Cuando se habla de grandes magos, que han hecho avanzar este arte, es dificil afirmar que uno sea mejor que otro. Creo que Roth y Gea son muy distintos y cada uno con su estilo, pero no debe preocuparnos no tener claro quién es mejor. Lo que interesa es en qué nos podemos empapar de lo que deja cada uno, sin buscar copiarles ni mimetizarlos. Tal vez podamos decir que Roth ha ayudado a sentar las bases de la numismagia actual, y Gea es más profundo en cuanto a teoría y eso que llama "esencia"  :Wink1:

----------


## pozi2008

ojo a las caras del pobrecillo y como se queda con el Slydini Video Inédito - 1981 - YouTube . en este video el que no lo quiera ver entero, desde el minuto 14... es impresionante no se si a vosotros os hace el efecto pero parece que la moneda desaparece solo con una mano... sin palabras.

----------


## Lukan

yo con el empalme tengo un problema... de monedas hablamos en todo momento que conste :P , bueno, pues digo que tengo un problema porque no tengo unas manos muy grandes y siempre doblo o encojo los extremos, pulgar y meñique y algo se nota, sobretodo los amigos que ya me conocen. A ver para hablar con la moneda emplamada y que no se vea y coger otras cosas no tengo problema, pero a la hora de una manipulación mayor o más cercana, buf! se me ve el plumero. Qué ejercicios o técnica recomendáis para solucionar esto, si se puede?  Es que si no no puedo sujetarlas!!! ncht!

Saludos!

----------


## mnlmato

Yo creo que el tamaño de la mano realmente no importa... puede ser pero creo que no...

Es como cuando se toca la guitarra, al principio nos justificamos en que no somos capaces de hacer los acordes porque nuestras manos son pequeñas, en realidad es porque no hemos practicado lo suficiente.  También es cierto que sí he visto alguna mano pequeña... pero al final lo iba consiguiendo.

Así que lo que te puedo decir es práctica... a mí al principio se me notaba mucho... ahora ya va yendo a menos, pero eso, mucha práctica, ya verás como así va cogiendo naturalidad y no te hace falta doblar los dedos para la sujeción (hay que ir acostumbrando el tenar e hipotenar...)

Un saludo

----------


## Lukan

mnlmato, lo más seguro es que tengas razón pues todo el mundo dice lo mismo pero es que no sé cómo evitarlo. Me toca probar y probar y probar y probar... jejeje

Saludos!

----------


## eidanyoson

Si... y no.

 Yo empalmo una moneda de dolar, vale, con mucha dificultad, tensión y con la mano demasiado rígida porque no da para más ( y como estudiante de piano os aseguro qeu tengo bastante elasticidad...). Pero imposible tres. O si tengo 4 de medio dolar no puedo pasar  al clásico por que las otras en los dedos chocan en las falanges imposibilitando el cierre de la mano... Sin embargo empalmo en clásico una de 2 céntimos ya ves...

 Es decir, tener manos pequeñas no imposibilita hacer numismagia (ni cartomagia ni ninguna magia que exista) pero si alguna técnica concreta.

 El problema de lo que dice mnalmato es que la mayoría de las personas qeue practican magia, achacan la dificultad de algunas técnicas a manos pequeñas cuando realmente no son tan pequeñas. Y con un 95% de posibilidades de no equivocarnos, tú no las tengas tan pequeñas, simplemente hace falta más práctica (y por la foto de pequeñas nada de nada...)

----------


## julioso

jaja es como el que empieza con las florituras que la cosa mas simple no le sale y a el paso de los años le parece una tonteria.

----------


## Lukan

> Y con un 95% de posibilidades de no equivocarnos, tú no las tengas tan pequeñas, simplemente hace falta más práctica (y por la foto de pequeñas nada de nada...)


Eidanyoson,... jejeje, a ver, no las tengo pequeñas, son normales eso es cierto, lo único que se me nota que la parte del meñique, no sé si me explico, la tenso un pelín de más. y otra cosa, que es por lo que me río... esto, el de la foto es Edward Norton en "El ilusionista" ... =P 

Saludos!

----------


## eidanyoson

Jajajaa, ¡es verdad!. Ale un menos 10 puntos para mi :P

----------


## Apex

Eidan tiene toda la razón. Con una moneda ya sea de 1/2 o de 1 dólar puedes empalmar; Una persona con una mano pequeña requerirá muchísimo más trabajo que alguien con la mano grande. Pero se puede.
Eso sí, si tienes la mano pequeña olvídate de hacer cargas excesivas (en el clásico por ejemplo). Pero para esto se inventaron las casc... no?¿ 
PD: Yo tengo mano de niña y empalmo monedas de dólar en el clásico decentemente, pero más de 1 ya huele...

----------


## Lukan

A ver si hago un video y me comentáis los errores...


p.d. Eidanyoson, jejeje, puedes recuperar los puntos jejeje

----------


## pozi2008

por suerte tengo las manos normales/grandes, con carne bajo el pulgar  :Smile1: .

----------


## julioso

esta noche cuando escribia se me acabo al bateria y....
la cosa que decia es que que ams da el tamaño de las manos?, bajo mi punto de vista es una tontería ese factor no influyente en empalme
esa sensacion, si, incomoda de la moneda resbalando lentamente del empalme es una mierda, si lo se.
peor estoy seguro que a piedrahita, gea, rubiales, hasta el mismisimo david roth cuando empezaron tampoco les salian los empalmes bien y ya ves ahora...
solo es acostumbrarse porque como ya dije al principio, el campeon de XCM cuando empezó seguro que era un torpe y nunca se imagino en acabar asi, o los que realizan manipulacion tanto de cartas, dvd,monedas.... también eran otros patos torpes mas al empezar.
un saludo

----------


## Lukan

Más que pequeñas son finas y delgadas (... parece un anuncio de compresas =P) Y al contrario de como dice pozi, tengo poca "molla" bajo el pulgar jejeje.

Pero con práctica espero solucionar. A ver si como digo hago el video y, a ver, lo pasaré por privado porque en la zona abierta supongo que no se podrá...

Saludos!

----------


## Apex

Sí que influye y mucho xD. Cuando tenga un poco de tiempo argumentaré con detalles anatómicos el "por qué". Y no sólo el tamaño del tenar e hipotenar si no de variaciones anatómicas como por ejemplo la duplicidad de tendones o inexistencia de estos, músculos extensores de más, etc. Y cómo estas variaciones pueden afectar simplemente a la velocidad de un coin roll. etc...
Un buen ejercicio es llevar empalmadas monedas por su puesto, pero también hacer "muscle pass" habitualmente, no sólo fortalece el tenar e hipotenar sino algo más importante... genera motoneuronas.

PD: Lo dicho, importa y ayuda? -Si, pero no es indispensable

----------


## mnlmato

Lo del muscle pass sí es cierto... yo lo practiqué en su día y ahora lo hago como ejercicio diario, te permite retener con más facilidad, en este momento estoy con 6, pero no tengo carne para más xD

----------


## Lukan

buuff!! cada vez me o ponéis más difícil jejejeje   :117:

----------


## carva

HOla a todos.
Es mi primer mensaje aquí, espero que podais ayudarme. Estoy empezando con monedas, con el libro de Bobo, y con los E. clásicos y de dedos. ¿Qué moneda española recomendais para empezar? No tengo ninguna extranjera, y preferiría que fueran españolas, para hacer juegos en cualquier momento.
Gracias

----------


## julioso

con extranjreras tambien puedes hacer magia en cualquier moneda.
mira estos post, y sino el buscador.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f36/equi...monedas-18919/
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f36/ca-m...-monedas-5756/

suerte

----------


## carva

He empezado estos días con una de 5 centimos. ¿Es adecuado para empezar o es mejor una más grande?

----------


## ElMagoRodri

para empezar mejor que sean grandes ,y en mi opinion tambien han de ser pesadas, para acostumbrar a la mano a llevarmas peso.

----------


## Lukan

aparte de que si son un poco más grandes agarrarás mejor, con las monedas tan pequeñas los juegos "lucen" un poco menos, lo habitual son monedas de 1€, 50cts o 2€ , en españolas. También puede ser porque en la vida les hacemos poco caso a las de cobre jejeje, que oye!... puede ser una idea para una rutina, "les hacemos poco caso y... efectazo con ellas" jejeje, todo es probar, no?

Saludos!

----------


## francirco

Yo te recomendaría por temas comerciales las de 50 cm  o 2 €.    y si quieres usa monedas españolas, las de 50 pesestas. Vienen perfectas para la okito

----------

